# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  برنامه نویسی با kdtele

## kia1349

سلام
به نظرم رسید برای اینکه تعدادی از دوستان که میخواهند با kdtele برنامه نویسی کنند این بحث را باز کنیم و به عنوان یک پروژه با همفکری کلیه اعضا به یک نتیجه رضایت بخش برسیم
البته امیدوارم دوستان موضوع این بخش رو بعنوان مشکل خودشون فرض کنند و اهتمام لازم در این خصوص را صرف نمایند . بدست آوردن الگوریتم و فرآیند استفاده از این برنامه میتواند برای همه دوستان مفید و به عنوان یک برنامه جامع به مصرف برسد
امیدوارم آقای علی اکبر از دوستان این فروم هم کل پروژه را تشریح و مابقی دوستان در رفع مشکل مشارکت نمایند

----------


## binyaz2003

www.kaed.com
از اینجا می تونید نسخه دمو رو دانلود کنید
یک مثال کامل بیسیک هم داره که می تونید تبدیل کنید
تنها بخشی رو که نتونستم تبدیل کنم بخش مشخصات مودم هست

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


مسلما برنامه نویسی در این زمینه به مودم و تلفن بر میگرده و کسی موفقه که سر رشته داشته باشه فکر کنم اگر دستورات مودم را بکار بریم کفایت کنه نه؟






FUNCTION dialphone (nPort, cNumber)
LOCAL nFile := FCREATE ("COM" + STR (nPort, 1))  // Open port
FWRITE (nFile, "ATDT"+cNumber+CHR(13)+CHR(10))   // Write ATDT command
FCLOSE (nFile)                                   // Close it
RETURN NIL

----------


## علی اکبر

سلام
ازجناب آقای حیدرکیا بابت بازکردن این بحث ممنونم وهمچنین از دیگردوستان بابت همفکری و کمک
من هم مانند اقای binyaz مثالهای بیسیک اونو تبدیل کردم بغیرازمشخصات مودم(getlinename(
البته اعداد تعداد مشخصات را می توان یکی یکی تست کرد وجواب گرفت ولی به هرحال کارناقص است اگر دوستان همفکری کنند تا این مشکل حل شود فکر می کنم خیلی بدرد بخورد مخصوصا
که من با فایلهای مشابه این کنترل (tapiexویاvtapi ) مقاسه می کنم بسیار کارآمد تراست مخصوصا درمولتی وفاکس و...
با تشکر

----------


## علی اکبر

مجددا سلام
جناب آقای حیدرکیا با یک @  این مشکل راحل کرد 
getlineName(0,@lvDeviceName)
ممنون

----------


## kia1349

من منتظرم و آماده ام که کار را ادامه بدیم و تکمیل کنیم

----------


## binyaz2003

اگر با یک @ حل بشه با چی باید مقایسه بشه فقط AND یا ...

----------


## rezaTavak

این پولیه؟ 
زمانی ؟
یا آزاده؟

----------


## binyaz2003

نسخه ترایالش 30 روزه است
من که خریدمش
در ضمن راهکار شما واقعا عالی هست حتی میشه برای موبایل ها هم بکاربرد و کنترل کرد 
اما بعضی چیزها رو هم نمیشه مثلا ارسال و دریافت فاکس
اما دستورات رو از کجا پیدا کنیم اگر جایی سراغ دارید خوشحال میشم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

چون من کاری به ارسال یا دریافت فکس از کامپیوتر ندارم خب نمی دونم |:
اما دستورات مودم  داری استاندارد معینی است. که قاعدتا باید به صورت مرجع جایی باشد. ولی من تا حالا نیازی نداشتم خب سرچ هم نکردم. 
قیمتش چند بود؟
سورس هم داد؟


یه پیشنهاد: به نظر من OpenSource بهترین گزینه در همه حال است چون من از این بابت میگم  که خودتون یادبگیرید و تغییر بدهید.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

با عرض معذرت . در ضمن قسمت مدیریت ضمیمه ها چرا باز نمی شه ؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

یه سری dll که من توی #c ازشون استفاده کردم بد نبود

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دوست عزیز با چه دستوری این dll ها declear  میشه؟
آیا اینها dll-ocx است؟

----------


## kia1349

این برنامه حدود 60 هزار تومان آب میخوره
البته توی cd های فروشگاه تکنو 2000 پیداش کردم 
شماره cd اینه:  12707
این کامپوننت هم توش هست ورژن 3.5
ازشون سوال کردم گفتند فوله و قیمتش با چندتا برنامه دیگه در یک cd مجوعا 8000 تومانه
میتونیم بخریم و مبلغشو تقسیم کنیم هرچند ارزش این کار رو با بحثهای احتمالیش نداره
ولی میشه پروژه رو بصورت اوپن سورس ادامه بدیم حالا هرکسی خواست خودش این کامپوننت رو تهیه کنه
فقط خواهشا بحثا به سمت حاشیه و متفرقه کشیده نشه و فقط پروژه جلو بره
هرکس هم که تغییری در برنامه داد و یا امکانی رو به اون اضافه کرد در همین قسمت بزاره تا یک نفر کلیه این امکانات رو در یک برنامه لحاظ کنه و همیشه از یک فرم کامل و به روز استفاده بشه

----------


## rezamim

چند وقت قبل یکنفر سفارشی داد مبنی بر اینکه برنامه بنویسم که از یک لیست کاربران تلفنهای آنها را بگیرد و درصورت وصل شدن پیغامی را پخش کند و زمان را ثبت کند و درصورت عدم موفقیت در برقراری ارتباط پس از یک وقفه یک روزه مجددا این عملیات تکرار شود.
در آن موقع من چندین روش را تست کردم و بعضا جواب هم گرفتم ولی بدلیل انصراف مشتری ادامه ندادم. البته اعتراف هم میکنم که در این موارد اصلا اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی خوشحال میشوم بتوانم سهمی داشته باشم

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

این dll ها مال فاکس نبود از فاکسش رو هم دارم شماره تلفن میدی میگره و caller id و غیره 
ولی بیایید خودمون بنویسیم . حالش بیشتره . اگه موافقید که شروع کنیم وگرنه نه فایلها رو upload  کنم و دیگه هیچی

----------


## binyaz2003

آقا کیا
 8000 تومان یا 60000 تومان؟ یعنی من 60000 تومان پول دادم به جای 8000
موضوع بعدی اینکه منظورتون اینه که برنامه هارو که تبدیل کردیم بزاریم؟
آقای کلاه دوزان
برای نوشتن باید از API های ویندوز استفاده کرد که مرجع کاملش در msdn هست که باید برای فاکس استفاده بشه و به لحاظ استفاده مشکل API در فاکس من که توصیه نمیکنم

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

خوب من می دونم api می خاد . میگم قصد دارید همه حالا به هر روشی خودمون بنویسیم با نه 
و وقتی می گم فاکس دهن آدم رو سرویس می کنه همینه دیگه

----------


## kia1349

1- قیمت cd که پرسیدم 8000 تومان است
2- فاکس برای برنامه نویسی بانکهای اطلاعاتی است و مسلما برای این قبیل برنامه نویسی ها وقت و انرژی بیشتری باید صرف کرد.روشهای کار با dll ها و ocxها کمی متفاوت تر از سایر زبانهای برنامه نویسی میباشد.نحوه پاس کردن پارامترها و لود کردن فانکشنها از سایر نرم افزارها متفاوت تر است ولی نکته مهم اینه که شدنیه چون از روشهای توزیع استاندارد استفاده میشه
3- استفاده از کامپوننتهای آماده باتوجه به وجود سورسهای مشابه بهتر است و اگر کسی از دوستان از این موارد دارد در همین محل آپلود کنه تا استارت کار را بزنیم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دستورات مودم فرک کنم اینها باشه:



http://members.tripod.com/michaelgellis/modem.html


http://docs.us.dell.com/support/edocs/NETWORK/5606d/commset.htm

----------


## علی اکبر

سلام
جناب آقای حیدرکیا با اجازه شما همان فرمی که شما کمک کردید را درقسمت می گذارم شاید بعضی 
از دوستان بخواهند کمک کنند وکاملش کنیم گرچه تا حالا دراین بخش ندیدم پروژه ای به اتمام برسد
دراین فرم امکان دیدن مشخصات مودم وفعال کردن خط برقراری ارتباط وپاسخ دادن می باشدوهمچنین
فرستادن پیام (عددوحروف انگلیسی)وهمچنین دریافت اطلاعات از طرف مقابل
اما ایرادات کار:
اولا دریافت وارسال فاکس
دوما می شود همزمانچند خط رافعال کرد وبه طوردلخواه ارتباط برقرار کرد ویا اینکه اطلاعات فرستاده شده
از کدام خط است اما چگونه می شود اطلاعات را مسیردادوبه خط خاصی ارسال نمود

سوما ومهمترین مشکل اینست  زمانی که همزمان دوطرف ارسال اطلاعات دارند اشتباه می کند ویک سری اطلاعات را منتقل نمی کند که اگر قصد داشته باشیم یک شبکه معمولی مثل کارت خرید پارسیان
ایجاد کنیم مطمئنا به نتیجه نمی رسیم ومرتبا بدلیل عدم ارسال کامل اطلاعات پیام مفهوم نخواهد بود
 باتشکر

----------


## kia1349

ممنون
بررسی میکنیم

----------


## new_day

با سلام برای نوشتن برنامه تلفن و تلفن گویا و دریافت فاکس یا فرستادن آن بهتر از توابع تاپی tapiاستفاده کنید
این توابع توسط میکروسافت نیز نوشته شده که دربرای کلیه زبانها موجوده حتی مثالهای اون به زبان ویژوال فاکس پرو نیز وجود داره اگه توسایت میکروسافت بگردی پیدا میکنی فقط برای من یک مشکل وجود داشت که اونم در مورد فایلهای صوتی تلفن گویاست که دارای فرمت عجیبی از wav هستش و باید با رکوردر خود همین توابع ضبط بشه تا جواب بده

----------


## rezaTavak

مثال در این مورد دارید؟ در اینجا قرار دهید.

----------


## kia1349

من همونائی رو دارم که با آقای علی اکبر کار کردم
قطعا ایشون کار رو تکمیل کرده و تحویل داده اگر صلاح بدونه نسخه برنامه رو اینجا بزاره تا همه استفاده کنند

----------


## علی اکبر

کارتکمیل شد باهمان مثالی که با شما تکمیل کردم ودراین فرم هست یعنی توی این مثال تمامی خواسته ها جهت کارباتلفن هست فقط به این نکته رسیدم که نمی توان از این تکنیک جهت نرم افزارهای خرید وفروش و.. استفاده کرد وفقط بدرد همان تلفن گویا می خورد وبس
فرمت خاص wav  را اینجا هم می خواهد پیشنهاد می کنم جهت ضبط اصوات ازخود تلفن وkdtele record استفاده کنید

----------


## kia1349

ممنونم یعنی فرمی که آپلود کرده اید شامل تمامی نیازهای دوستان میباشد؟

----------


## علی اکبر

بله
اگرهم سئوالی بود درخدمتم

----------


## binyaz2003

در این فرم چه اکتیوایکسی وجود دارد؟ من kdtele نصب دارم اما بازم دنبال میگرده

----------


## علی اکبر

فقط kdtele  شاید ورژن اون فرق می کنه ؟

----------


## saeed_abaskhah

آقا شما که KDTELE رو CRACK شده دارید حداقل UPLOAD کنید تا ما هم بتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم .

----------


## kia1349

دوست من در این سایت فعالیت warez و cracking ممنوع است
شما هم بهتره برای تهیه این کامپوننت به مدیر کل سایت آقای کرامتی مراجعه کنید

----------


## tomcat

جمیعا سلام
کسی فایل VNSSetu1.cab را داره مربوط به web Developer2005 می باشد.
همچنین فایل microsoft.vsa.hosting.dll

----------


## networkstudent

سلام 
من یه مشکلی با kdtele در پخش فایل صوتی دارم از این قرار که :
بار اول وقتی گوشی رو بر می داره فایل خوش آمد گویی پخش میشه ولی از اون به بعد هر فایل صوتی رو که پخش می کنم حتی خود فایل خوش آمد گویی رو هیچ چیزی پخش نمیشه.

مرسی از توجه شما

----------


## binyaz2003

مشکلی نداره! 
چک کنید فرمت فایلتون مناسب هست ؟ آیا مقدار برگشتی تابع پخش رو جهت تشخیص خطا چک میکنید؟

----------


## networkstudent

سلام
اول متشکرم از وقتی که گذاتشتید
فکر می کنم فایلها درست باشه وقتی که فایل رو دوبار با play پشت سر هم فراخوانی کنم فایل پخش می شه ولی وقتی بار اول پخش بشه و صبر کنم که تموم بشه برم دوباره یه فایل یا همون فایل رو پخش کنم درست عمل نمیکنه.

----------


## binyaz2003

هیچ خطایی بر نمیگردونه؟

----------


## networkstudent

سلام و با تشکر مجدد.
نه error بر نمی گردونه.

----------


## new_day

با سلام من برنامه کامل کار با مودم برا ی تلفن گویا و نمایش شماره و.. را به زبان vfp,vb,vb.netرا  دانلود کردم مثال به تمام این زبانها داره و کدش هم در اختیاره اما ظرفیتش 5.2 مگابایت و نیمشه  در سایت گذاشت اسمش etTT37-ActiveX و password اون هم که با ایمیل گرفتم 
teletools مییاشد 
آدرسش هم فکر کنم http://www.exceletel.com   این باشه

----------


## new_day

البته میتونید هر قسمتش را جداگانه از این سایت بگیرید ولی کاملش حدود 5.2 مگابایت

----------


## rezamim

یعنی این برنامه رایگانه ؟!!

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.exceletel.com/products/Te...37/compare.htm
یک خطش 95 دلاره 
kdtele که ارزونتره

----------


## new_day

من این برنامه را برای 4خط مودم و com, lpt  یکسال و نیم پیش گرفتم و امسال هم دوباره جدیدش را گرفتم   مشکلی نداشت ضمنا کلمه رمزش  قبلا مجانی از طریق emil گرفتم  و این دفعه از همون استفاده کردم  شاید هم درست طریقه استفاده از اونا بلد نیستم ولی قبلیه که کار میکنه و این ورژن جدید را امتحان نکردم اما مثالهاش که نصب شد  فکر کنم  بشه از طریق emil بفرستم

----------


## new_day

این مثالهای vfp6 اما فکر نمیکنم بدون نصب فایل اصلیش کار کنه

----------


## Esikhoob

دوستان ما از طریق مودم ارتباط برقرار می کنیم ، ولی میخواهیم به صورت یکطرفه باشد که سرعتش بیشتر شود ، فکر کنم اسمش می شودFTP ، به نظرم این برنامه شما اینکار را انجام دهد ، ولی پولی است ،  و خیلی امکانات دارد که بدرد ما نمی خورد.
اولا: از آنجا که ما می خواهیم این برنامه را به برنامه خودمان اضافه کنیم ، آیا می توان اینکار را کرد ؟ یعنی لیسانسش این اجازه را می دهد که ما در بینهایت کامپیوتر از آن استفاده کنیم یا نه؟
 دوما:در نوشته های گذشته خواندم که استفاده از API سخت است ولی آیا این site برنامه لازمه را ننوشته؟:
http://www.news2news.com/vfp/?article=3#p114
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## binyaz2003

شما میخواهید دقیقا چیکار کنید؟
ftp پروتکل انتقال فایل بر روی اینترنت هست و سرعت اون بستگی به سرعت کانکشن شما داره در ضمن از این پروتکل برای انتقال فایل از کلاینت به یک سرور روی اینترنت استفاده میشود.

----------


## Esikhoob

یک فایل در کامپیوتر من است که می خواهم آنرا برای کامپیوتر دیگر بفرستم ، دقیقا کاری که برنامه HyperTerminal ویندوز برای ارسال فایل می کند ، اگر بشود HyperTerminal را  با برنامه نویسی صدا زد ، کار ما حل میشد.
این اطلاعات شامل اسم اجناس جدید ، کد اجناس ، تعداد و .. که از برنامه حسابداری باید برای کامپیوتری که در فروشگاه است(صندوق) فرستاده شود.همچنین در آخر روز ، فروش روزانه نیز باید به حسابداری فرستاده شود.

----------


## Esikhoob

در مورد پست قبلی توضیح اینکه : 
در حال حاضر اول ما با استفاده از خط تلفن و  تنظیمات خود Windows،دو کامپیوتر را با هم شبکه می کنیم.(ساخت Incoming Connection در یک کامپیوتر و استفاده از  Dial-Up Connectionدر کامپیوتر دیگر)
بعد در خود برنامه مان از مانند این دستور برای انتقال فایل بین دو کامپیوتر استفاده می کنیم:
COPY FILE \\sepah-ser-1\banks\financial.dbf  TO  \\sepah-ser-3\banks\financhal.dbf

آیا این کار درست است ؟
جدیداً به مشکلی بر خوردیم و در جایی این دستور نمی تواند فایل را منتقل کند ، ولی وقتی folder مقصد را Map می کنم ، با استفاده از روش Windows  فایل کپی می شود . بنابر این امکان ارسال وجود دارد ولی ما به دستور قوی تری احتیاج داریم.خواهشمند است اگر دستور جایگزینی وجود دارد به ما بگویید..

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## mgraisi

ettt37.ocx تمام مشکلات رو حل میکنه ولی هر چی گشتم کرک اونو گیر نیاوردم اگه کسی کرک اونو پیدا کرد واسه ما هم بفرسته ممنونم

----------


## rezaTavak

تذکر:
اینجا بحث کرک و... ممنوعه

----------

